# Boxing Rufus



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi all,

Hopefully this works. If you click on the link below you can see Rufus training hard... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w92-c_32sJY&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

My brother (One with training gloves on) and my husband were training in our garden and Rufus decided he wanted a go.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

That's amazing!!!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Brilliant!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Lovely! Can Polly join in?!!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

That is so funny! I'd put my money on Rufus winning as if he didn't knock you out with his paw he'd sure knock you out with his looks!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Glad you all liked it. Was hoping none of you thought it was cruel !!!! 
He is a real little character just loves to be involved in everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Too funny !!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ha Rufus the boxer!! Funny! My money is on Rufus 
Weller does this kind of thing if we start mucking about dancing, he jumps up and joins in!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Don't know why you'd think we'd think it to be cruel, he's having lots of fun as you can clearly see.

Great video xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Anna said:


> Glad you all liked it. Was hoping none of you thought it was cruel !!!!
> He is a real little character just loves to be involved in everything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No not cruel. Rufus was thoroughly enjoying himself.


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Ha Rufus the boxer!! Funny! My money is on Rufus
> Weller does this kind of thing if we start mucking about dancing, he jumps up and joins in!


Same here Karen, although its normally me being mad dancing around the kitchen ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

He definitely was enjoying himself ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahhaha, awwww that is just too cute!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Very cute xx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

That's so cute. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Love Rufus! x


----------

